# Anybody in Milton with a torch?



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I need to straighten out a leg on my tractor finish mower corner wheel. Does anybody have a torch that can heat it up for me and straighten it back out. I live in milton and can cover your cost. 

Thanks John


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

If you don't find one before Tom afternoon I can load mine up and bring it over just let me know


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

That would be great. John


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

No problem pm'ed you my number


----------

